# Inter - Roma: 31 ottobre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (29 Ottobre 2015)

Big match dell'undicesima giornata di Serie A. Si affrontano la prima e la seconda in classifica. Inter - Roma, partita in programma sabato 31 ottobre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

La Roma arriva al match in gran forma e da leader della classifica. L'Inter dalla vittoria ottenuta a Bologna e dal secondo posto alle spalle dei giallorossi.

Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

A seguire, tutte le notizie, le informazioni e le formazioni di Inter e Roma.


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Dai Roma, massacrateli


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sfida scudetto, son le due candidate principali.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Vince facile facile la Roma.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Partita difficile, c'è da dire che nonostante non abbia un gioco, e sia molto sopravvalutata come squadra, l'inter ha una fase difensiva ottima. Per la roma non è detto che sarà una passeggiata, ma li vedo comunque favoriti. Dipenderà da come interpreteranno la partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2015)

partita fondamentale .. se vince la riomma l'INPERD sprofonda ( vicino a noi  ) se perde le M si rilanciano di brutto ..


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Se vogliono veramente vincere lo scudetto questa partita la portano a casa con almeno 3 gol di scarto ma credo finirà pari


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2015)

vorrei poter dire con sicurezza che la Roma stravincerà ma mi limito a sperarlo


----------



## Butcher (30 Ottobre 2015)

Direi che la banda Mancini ha già la vittoria in tasca, sono troppo forti per tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2015)

L'Inter non appena prende una squadra un minimo forte o va di "sedere" o le prende

A meno di colpi di scena la Roma la devasterà


----------



## Arrigo4ever (31 Ottobre 2015)

L 'Inter si sta per sgonfiare.....


----------



## Jaqen (31 Ottobre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Direi che la banda Mancini ha già la vittoria in tasca, sono troppo forti per tutti.



Troppo forte, gioco armonioso e pressing asfissiante. Goleada del bomber Icardi, rilancio nella classifica marcatori a riportare l'Inter avanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Troppo forte, gioco armonioso e pressing asfissiante. Goleada del bomber Icardi, rilancio nella classifica marcatori a riportare l'Inter avanti.



6-0, doppietta del ritrovato Icardi e quadrupletta di penis del sorprendente Condobbià.


----------



## accadde_domani (31 Ottobre 2015)

Parlando seriamente, Inter favorita.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Parlando seriamente, Inter favorita.



Le hai viste le sue ultime partite ?


----------



## mr.wolf (31 Ottobre 2015)

1 fisso facile facile


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

*INTER (4-3-3): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Murillo, Nagatomo; Brozovic, Medel, Guarin, Brozovic; Ljajic, Jovetic, Perisic

ROMA (4-3-3): Szczesny; Maicon, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Florenzi, Nainggolan, Pjanic; Salah, Dzeko, Gervinho*


----------



## hiei87 (31 Ottobre 2015)

La partita di stasera ci dirà se la Roma avrà intenzione di provare a portarsi a casa questo scudetto oppure no. Io sono convinto che crolleranno, a maggior ragione dopo la vittoria della juve...


----------



## de sica (31 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La partita di stasera ci dirà se la Roma avrà intenzione di provare a portarsi a casa questo scudetto oppure no. Io sono convinto che crolleranno, a maggior ragione dopo la vittoria della juve...



Si ma ci sono troppe avversarie per la juve. Non vincono loro quest'anno. Io credo sia un affare tra roma, napoles e inter


----------



## hiei87 (31 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma ci sono troppe avversarie per la juve. Non vincono loro quest'anno. Io credo sia un affare tra roma, napoles e inter



Secondo me o la juve continua con questo andamento altalenante e non riagguanta il gruppo di testa, oppure, se lo riaggunta, vince il campionato, e quest'ultima è a mio avviso l'ipotesi più probabile. 
L'inter non la vedo attrezzata per vincere. Napoli e Roma non hanno la mentalità. Potrebbero vincere solo nel caso fossero le uniche due contendenti.
Vediamo stasera come si comporta la Roma. Io non riesco proprio a visualizzare lo scenario di una Roma o un Napoli campione. Mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'inter non la vedo attrezzata per vincere. Napoli e Roma non hanno la mentalità.



Tutto giusto, ci aggiungerei però che la Juventus è alquanto scarsina. Allora vinceremo noi


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Stasera segna Geko


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Guarin è un giocatore davvero stupido. Sa solo tirare in porta. Anche se calciasse un angolo, tirerebbe in porta.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

ancora con Nagatomo vanno in giro


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Che chiavica che è sto Dzeko


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

ma l'ha toccata d'Ambrosio?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

madò Guarin solo a noi segna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2015)

Guarin...che mononeurone


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Finita.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Gol di Medel

Inter in vantaggio


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

è l'anno dell'inter non c'è niente da fare...


----------



## kolao95 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Se vabbè


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Con una sedia dell'Ikea in porta il risultato sarebbe ancora 0-0


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ma il portiere della Roma ???


----------



## markjordan (31 Ottobre 2015)

un portierone


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Ottobre 2015)

Grande gol di Medel.. quel Rudiger e molto molto peggio di Yanga


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Szczesny a si è mosso a due all'ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ma secondo voi Zenigata vince uno scudetto?? Maddai


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2015)

Scezny gran bel pippone


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Ottobre 2015)

La Roma e' davvero una squadra strana


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La Roma e' davvero una squadra strana



Molto tecnica ma anche con troppi alti e bassi, gli manca equillibrio


----------



## markjordan (31 Ottobre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Szczesny a si è mosso a due all'ora.



pure ora , rallenty


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2015)

Tra Roma e Napoli e una lotta per chi non vuole proprio vincere lo scudetto


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Inter - Roma 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Ottobre 2015)

Partita equilibrita, goal dell'inter con grandi responsabilita' del portiere. La Roma deve fare qualcosa di piu', per il momento mi sta deludendo.Non mi tocca che sperare nel Napoli


----------



## Arrigo4ever (31 Ottobre 2015)

Il portiere della Roma è qualcosa di veramente indegno.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (31 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con una sedia dell'Ikea in porta il risultato sarebbe ancora 0-0


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Ottobre 2015)

Inter ordinata e arcigna, Roma veramente molle.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Finirà 1-1


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che mazzo incredibile ha l'Inter?


----------



## kolao95 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Se vabbè..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Ottobre 2015)

Si va beh è il loro anno dai.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fosse Milan-Roma si stava 0-3..


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

No vabbe non ci credo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2015)

Incredibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Adesso è un tiro al piccione.


----------



## markjordan (31 Ottobre 2015)

il mancio e' sfondo
more ass than soul


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mancini cosa lo ha messo a fare Palacio per Jovetic? 
Espulso Pjanic


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Ottobre 2015)

Finita Roma in 10 espulso Pjanic e salta il derby.

L'inter vincerà lo scudetto altro che Roma o Napoli è il loro anno.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Pjanic ha un fisico da sollevatore di polemiche


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2015)

E' entrato Ranocchia, ora la pareggiano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2015)

E Garcia toglie Dzeko.... Mah...


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ma chi è sto vainqoso


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Ottobre 2015)

L'inter ha ritrovato la sua fortuna sfacciata... senza parole


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Ottobre 2015)

sta roma....bah...crolla sempre sul più bello, non andranno mai da nessuna parte.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Manolas è mostruoso in velocità.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Ottobre 2015)

C'è poco da fare, non perdono mai e gli gira bene qualsiasi cosa. Brozovic bel giocatore comunque.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ma sto Vanquer da dove è uscito? Dall'uovo di Pasqua?


----------



## cremone (31 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Vanquer da dove è uscito? Dall'uovo di Pasqua?



L'hanno comprato da una squadra russa quest'estate


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Inter - Roma 1-0 FINALE *


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco altra vittoria con l'ennesimo errore da parte di qualcuno, Scesni  .


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fino a quando Kulovic giochera' per l'inter questi saranno i risultati. Comunque la Roma ridicola, anche l'anno scorso ha fatto fare 4 punti ad Inzaghi.Vergognosi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Tutto come previsto. Purtroppo


----------



## Kaw (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai non è più un caso, è una costante.
Che comincino pure a festeggiare, lo scudo è già loro...


----------



## Interistaospite (31 Ottobre 2015)

Avete ragione bisogna giocare come contro il Chievo o con il Sassuolo per meritarle le vittorie...pensate a vincere domani che siete sempre più lontani.


----------



## Franz64 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Interistaospite ha scritto:


> Avete ragione bisogna giocare come contro il Chievo o con il Sassuolo per meritarle le vittorie...pensate a vincere domani che siete sempre più lontani.



Ah perchè, è una vittoria meritata questa? Nemmeno il Trap faceva un catenaccio del genere...la Roma è stata superiore in tutto...tiri, occasioni, parate di ****...non andate da nessuna parte quest'anno con questa mediocrità


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2015)

Interistaospite ha scritto:


> Avete ragione bisogna giocare come contro il Chievo o con il Sassuolo per meritarle le vittorie...pensate a vincere domani che siete sempre più lontani.




mi fai tenerezza.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Ottobre 2015)

Juve che vince all'ultimo minuto e inter prima in classifica, quando si suol dire una bella giornata di m.. Ma il peggio temo lo vedremo domani sera.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ah perchè, è una vittoria meritata questa? Nemmeno il Trap faceva un catenaccio del genere...la Roma è stata superiore in tutto...tiri, occasioni, parate di ****...non andate da nessuna parte quest'anno con questa mediocrità



C'è poco da scherzare l'Inter è lassù meritatamente saranno meno forti della Roma ma sputano sangue. Le paratissime di handanovic fanno parte del gioco come quelle di oggi pomeriggio di Buffon. Solo noi abbiamo portieri che prendono gol sul proprio palo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Juve che vince all'ultimo minuto e inter prima in classifica, quando si suol dire una bella giornata di m.. Ma il peggio temo lo vedremo domani sera.



...domani sera probabilmente l'Inter non sarà più in testa. Quanto alla Juve, secondo me, è ormai fuori dalla corsa scudetto. Quanto a noi, credo che se ci andrà bene la stagione prenderemo un posto in EL.


----------



## Franz64 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da scherzare l'Inter è lassù meritatamente saranno meno forti della Roma ma sputano sangue. Le paratissime di handanovic fanno parte del gioco come quelle di oggi pomeriggio di Buffon. Solo noi abbiamo portieri che prendono gol sul proprio palo.



Meritatamente un par de ciufoli, scusa eh. Hanno vinto a chiulo di misura per errori altrui almeno 3 o 4 partite. Giocano il peggior calcio della serie A ed oggi hanno concesso almeno 5 palle gol, alla faccia della difesa solida. Sono primi per puro caso, questa interetta finirà tra il 4 e il 6 posto.


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che mazzo incredibile ha l'Inter?



La fortuna la trova chi s'impegna a cercarla. 
L'Inter ha fatto un mercato intelligente (a parte forse la follia Kondogbia, che comunque prima o poi si affermerà), ha preso un allenatore affermato, ha rifondato la squadra...Si è impegnata per fare qualcosa di buono e con criterio, facendo molti sforzi.

Il contrario del Milan, che infatti sta dove merita di stare.


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Meritatamente un par de ciufoli, scusa eh. Hanno vinto a chiulo di misura per errori altrui almeno 3 o 4 partite. Giocano il peggior calcio della serie A ed oggi hanno concesso almeno 5 palle gol, alla faccia della difesa solida. Sono primi per puro caso, questa interetta finirà tra il 4 e il 6 posto.



Quest'Inter vince pur non giocando bene.
Appena trovano un'identità di gioco (che non significa fare un calcio alla Barcellona), che succede?

Secondo me sarà proprio la Roma a vincere lo scudetto, ma quest'Inter come minimo arriva terza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Novembre 2015)

Alla lunga teoricamente non può durare una cosa del genere. 

Teoricamente.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ci aggiungerei però che la Juventus è alquanto scarsina. Allora vinceremo noi



Bastava una persona. Bastava quel nome sbandierato per tutta l'estate per illudere i tifosi e mai realmente cercato.
Comunque dopo stasera ne sono convinto. Per quanto scarsina, se sta juve arriva a 70-75 punti, rivince lo scudo. Le altre non ce la fanno proprio. E' una questione di DNA, sono perdenti nell'anima. Forse forse l'inter, ma la fortuna, per quanto cercata, non può durare in eterno...


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2015)

E anche questo turno la miglior difesa continua a colpire, prima volta che la Roma rimane a secco e lezione servita a quel presuntuoso di Garcia. Chi ancora parla di fortuna non ci capisce nulla. Questa è una squadra solida costruita per vincere.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Novembre 2015)

Dico sempre che per vincere il campionato si deve essere continui, come è stata la Juve negli anni scorsi. Beh mi ricredo. Quest'anno tutti, ma dico tutti, possono vincere il campionato anche perdendo gare su gare e pareggiando una volta ogni due settimane.


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2015)

Questi saranno anche bravi a parcheggiare il pullman davanti alla porta, saranno compatti e tutto quanto, ma va sempre loro tutto liscio. Pazzesco.


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Alla lunga teoricamente non può durare una cosa del genere.
> 
> Teoricamente.



Ti quoto ma poi mi ricordo de parole sulla prima Juve di Conte... "eh ma non possono correre cosi fino a maggio... appena calera la condizione..." oppure "dopo la loro prima sconfitta non avranno piu morale"

Si e visto.

Non si puo dire che quella Juve era solo "condizione fisica" cosi come quest'Inter non e solo "****".

La squadra ha solidita dietro, corrono e qualita davanti... il tutto con un allenatore che non e un mago ma che e comunque esperto.


----------



## koti (1 Novembre 2015)

Scesni comunque è impresentabile, mi sorprendo che l'allenatore scelga di mettere in campo uno così.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

Li avete visti gli esterni dell'Inter sbattersi anche in fase difensiva? Secondo voi Cerci fa la stessa cosa o vaga semplicemente per il campo? Anche con queste piccole cose si vincono gli scudetti (o si va in Champions)


----------



## Atletico Maniero (1 Novembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti quoto ma poi mi ricordo de parole sulla prima Juve di Conte... "eh ma non possono correre cosi fino a maggio... appena calera la condizione..." oppure "dopo la loro prima sconfitta non avranno piu morale"
> 
> Si e visto.
> 
> ...


Questa Inter con quella Juve non c'entra proprio nulla però. La prima Juve di Conte non solo correva come una banda di etiopi geneticamente modificati ma creava occasioni da goal a raffica e non subiva quasi nulla. Mi ricordo ancora i processi che si facevano a quei rimbambiti dei nostri attaccanti che sprecavano anche l'inverosimile nonostante la squadra, con Pirlo in prima fila, creasse opportunità a raffica. Quest' Inter non solo non si avvicina minimamente a quella Juve come bellezza del gioco (quella Juve è stata la più bella da vedere degli ultimi 4 anni), ma crea poco e rischia ad ogni gara, anche ieri in 11 vs 10 la Roma se l'è giocata.


----------

